# Guitar + Mac ?



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi,

I just ordered iLife '04... I was wondering what I need to get my guitar plugged into my Mac for recording. Thanks.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 14, 2004)

Acoustic guitar or electric?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 14, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> Acoustic guitar or electric?



Electric guitar... bass too.


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd imagine you'd just need a 1/4 in -> 1/8 in adapter and an iMic.  Maybe a nice preamp?  Acoustic or electric shouldn't matter, so long as it's got an output.  

I too am worried about my bass.  I'm not gonna blow anything up, right?


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 14, 2004)

Exactly: as long as it has a output.   If he had an acoustic with no pickup, then there'd be one MORE thing he needs...   Either a pickup or just a microphone.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 14, 2004)

I can just plug the 1/4 to 1/8 into my microphone port on my PowerBook right?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 14, 2004)

phatcactus said:
			
		

> ...so long as it's got an output.



What do you mean by output?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 14, 2004)

ok.... i bought a 1/4" (mono) to 1/8" (stereo) adapter. But nothing happens. I tried recording with Sound Studio and I went clicked on the Sound icon in System Prefs (there was no activity in the display). Do I need garageband to record or am I missing something?


----------



## btoneill (Jan 14, 2004)

Take a look at this thread: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40200

Brian


----------



## Arden (Jan 14, 2004)

Set the input source to either External Mic or Sound In.  You should see some activity now.  If you still don't, you might need a preamp to boost your incoming signal.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 16, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Set the input source to either External Mic or Sound In.  You should see some activity now.  If you still don't, you might need a preamp to boost your incoming signal.



Do I need an analog to digital converter? Like the the iMic?


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 16, 2004)

If your Mac doesn't have audio-in, then yeah.
I think I'll roll out to Radio Shack tonight and pick up some cables.  I'll post back here with my experience.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 16, 2004)

phatcactus said:
			
		

> If your Mac doesn't have audio-in, then yeah.
> I think I'll roll out to Radio Shack tonight and pick up some cables.  I'll post back here with my experience.



My machine does have audio in. But I don't think it converts analog to digital.


----------



## monktus (Jan 17, 2004)

The iMic is no different than the built in audio on your PB except that it's got a mic level input. Plugging the guitar straight into your machine might not give you a good enough signal so the iMic would do it but don't just buy one by default. Have you got a guitar amp you could use as a preamp? You don't need GarageBand to record but it will do a better job than SoundStudio since it's got amp moddeling etc to make your sound nicer.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 17, 2004)

monktus said:
			
		

> The iMic is no different than the built in audio on your PB except that it's got a mic level input. Plugging the guitar straight into your machine might not give you a good enough signal so the iMic would do it but don't just buy one by default. Have you got a guitar amp you could use as a preamp? You don't need GarageBand to record but it will do a better job than SoundStudio since it's got amp moddeling etc to make your sound nicer.




I did plug the guitar into the amp, and then the amp into the Mac. Maybe my 1/4" to 1/8" is not the correct one? I got it from radio shack... that should have been my first clue.


----------



## monktus (Jan 18, 2004)

The cable sounds fine, I can't see how it could be the wrong one (unless it's faulty). Have you checked to see if you're getting an input in the sound control panel?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 19, 2004)

monktus said:
			
		

> The cable sounds fine, I can't see how it could be the wrong one (unless it's faulty). Have you checked to see if you're getting an input in the sound control panel?




Yeah, no input. My current adapter is mono to stereo... do I need mono to mono? I was at the Apple Store today, they had mono to mono. 


...If I had some brains, I would have asked some questions at the apple store.


----------



## Decado (Feb 5, 2004)

Works flawlessly for me. Guitar/guitarcable/"1/4"to"1/8"/emac audio in. Just make sure that the "line in" option is selected in AudioSetup.


----------



## diablojota (Feb 5, 2004)

Nummi_G4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, no input. My current adapter is mono to stereo... do I need mono to mono? I was at the Apple Store today, they had mono to mono.



Typically you would need a matching adapter (mono -> mono) in order for it to work correctly.  At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 5, 2004)

But the monster cable from Apple's site is mono--> stereo.


----------

